# Chia: Superfood



## dysaster (Apr 14, 2010)

For wilderness adventures I would recommend this, but for urban only people, itâ€™s not as necessary. 
Chia seeds are considered a â€œsuper foodâ€, because they are high in Omega-3 Fatty Acids and antioxidants among many other vitamins. Look it up if you want to know a more in depth description. I recommend this though because 1 pound of it is 30 servings, (1 serving = 15 grams = heaped tablespoon), so if youâ€™re in the wilderness and having trouble getting enough food this is a great back up. I would also recommend a 3 pound bag of rice, so now youâ€™ve added only 4 pounds to youâ€™re pack and you have a back up 30 meals that are nutritious. Chia needs to be soaked in water to get the full effect of it, so thatâ€™s why you bring the rice. You can mix it with just about anything. My dad puts it in his salsa and shakes.

Hereâ€™s an excerpt for the Wikipedia page:
Chia seed may be eaten raw as a dietary fiber and omega-3 supplement. Ground chia seed is sometimes added to pinole, a coarse flour made from toasted maize kernels. Chia seeds soaked in water or fruit juice is also often consumed and is known in Mexico as chia fresca. The soaked seeds are gelatinous in texture and are used in gruels, porridges and puddings. Ground chia seed is used in baked goods including breads, cakes and biscuits.
Chia sprouts are used in a similar manner as alfalfa sprouts in salads, sandwiches and other dishes.


----------



## EastCoast315 (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow, excellent find. I had no idea at all, I'm going to try it. Where would you go about getting a whole pound of chia seed (other than in ch-ch-ch-chia heads)?


----------



## dysaster (Apr 15, 2010)

Where I am from (Coeur d'Alene, ID), there is a store called Pilgrims Market, also my dad said he found it at Super Supplements I think. Basically I would check health stores and organic stores.


----------



## threeoten (Nov 29, 2010)

YES! My buddy keeps chia seeds in his water container most all the time! It's very nutritious and it helps quench the hunger! Hemp seed is also an amazingly healthy seed, I would recommend to anyone! You can find this kind of stuff at most health food stores.


----------



## dharma bum (Nov 29, 2010)

holy shinto! i've never heard of this. when roughing it out in the wilderness, i always try to have my food at 100 calories per 1 oz. gives you the fuel you need without the weight. corn pasta has been called a "miracle food" on the trail also.


----------



## xbocax (Dec 1, 2010)

ive been sick so since I work at a raw vegan restaraunt I have access to this stuff. I chopped up some blueberries and strawberries and threw them in some water and dumped abut 2-3 tbsp of chia. today the next im feeling goooood usually the flew fucks me uo bad since I have one weak lung but yah Ima start buying chia in bulk through my job.


----------



## farmer john (Dec 1, 2010)

but then the chia pet is bald ... 
the ones with thumbs always come out on top


----------



## outskirts (Feb 16, 2011)

I love this chia & rice idea. I'm gonna try this on my next wilderness adventure.
I used to take rice with me and was always using it to stretch the wild food that
I found. But I have since found that barley seems to give me more sustainable 
energy than rice. So next wilderness trip I'm gonna try chia & barley.


----------



## uncivilize (Feb 16, 2011)

quinoa


----------



## JaimaJaima (Mar 3, 2011)

my dad actually has been eating chia regularly for a couple of months now, he puts his in his yogurt, oatmeal, and shakes. even in coffee sometimes, which i'm not a fan for because of its slimy consistency. definitely doesn't hurt him tho, old man's able to run miles without stop.


----------

